# What is it Like to Cherrypick with Doordash? Also, some other DD questions...



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I've delivered UE for about 1-1/2 years and feel the need to cherrypick deals in order to make decent money. I have no qualms whatsoever about turning down crappy deals. Wednesday night I was on my way home from an Amazon shift that took me 25-30 miles from home. I got about 15 deals offered to me by UE on the way home and TURNED EVERY SINGLE ONE DOWN. So my earnings for the day were strictly Amazon- not a single dollar earned from UE.

I am looking to start with Doordash very soon and was wondering if drivers are allowed to cherrypick like they are with UE. I totally get that I'm not an employee and can technically cherrypick all I want. But if I do 240 deliveries in 60 days as a new driver, I get a $150 bonus (62.5 cents per delivery is awful). But I would like the person who referred me to get their bonus, which I understand is something like $600.

That said, I don't want a bunch of $3-4 deliveries in order to hit the target of 240 deliveries so they can get the bonus while I get punished with a lot of crap.

Another question about DD. What is the largest tip they will show upfront? In other words, let's say a customer is paying a $20 tip on top of a $5 delivery that will be earned from DD. What would be the amount of the delivery shown upfront according to DD? With UE the max tip shown upfront is $8. So given the same $20 tip/$5 delivery amount shown above, UE would post that delivery as a $13 item including anticipated ($8 max) tip.

Someone told me the DD app is quite a bit more difficult to use than the UE app. What do I need to be prepared for about the app? I am assuming their Driver Support team is likely about the same as UE's- not very good and of limited help.

I've looked at quite a few videos about DD on Youtube already and a lot of the stuff presented was stuff I already know from driving with UE.

Also, I've heard and read that DD tends to pay better in somewhat distant suburban areas (say 20-30 miles from the downtown area of a major city) that are under-served by UE and others. Is this true in your experience?

I plan on hitting it pretty aggressively with DD if the pay is decent. I'd like to get off to a good start and get the bonus for my friend. Also, it would be nice to have another gig in my back pocket for times when the UE app is malfunctioning, etc.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

You can cherrypick with Doordash. The company says, however, is that those with higher acceptance rate get the better offers. You will get hit with a lot of $3-4 orders. I don't know what the largest tip they will show is, but it's probably not very high. I've never gotten a $15 order from them. Not even for multiple drop-offs.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes I cherry pick all the time. 
I have had $10 pings when peak pay was offered. The best pings are the ones that say $8.26. That odd amount means there is a larger payout attached.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Do you like dingleberries?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

As is typical with all apps they are inconsistent with their message. All their literature says acceptance rate does not matter, yet I've heard from drivers who were deactivated for low AR. A call to Driver Support told me you will be deactivated if you fall under 50% but you will get a warning. The next day I was talking to another driver and he showed me his phone, he was at 22%.

Regardless after driving GH, UE and DD it's perfectly clear to me that DD is the worst by far. In every market I have tried I constantly get $6 offers from fast food, they pay straight $3 where the other 2 pays time and miles as well. I don't know how anyone can make any money on DD, I only keep it and do a drive every few weeks to remain active as a fall back.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> As is typical with all apps they are inconsistent with their message. All their literature says acceptance rate does not matter, yet I've heard from drivers who were deactivated for low AR. A call to Driver Support told me you will be deactivated if you fall under 50% but you will get a warning. The next day I was talking to another driver and he showed me his phone, he was at 22%.
> 
> Regardless after driving GH, UE and DD it's perfectly clear to me that DD is the worst by far. In every market I have tried I constantly get $6 offers from fast food, they pay straight $3 where the other 2 pays time and miles as well. I don't know how anyone can make any money on DD, I only keep it and do a drive every few weeks to remain active as a fall back.


Mine is at 0% right now Someone lied to you


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I used to keep mine in the 70% range. Then they started with the $3 offers and the bottom fell out. Then there’s nights when I get out my area and I get bombarded with the $3-4 offers and have to decline a dozen offers in a row. Been hovering around the 20-30% range for quite a while now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> As is typical with all apps they are inconsistent with their message. All their literature says acceptance rate does not matter, yet I've heard from drivers who were deactivated for low AR. A call to Driver Support told me you will be deactivated if you fall under 50% but you will get a warning. The next day I was talking to another driver and he showed me his phone, he was at 22%.
> 
> Regardless after driving GH, UE and DD it's perfectly clear to me that DD is the worst by far. In every market I have tried I constantly get $6 offers from fast food, they pay straight $3 where the other 2 pays time and miles as well. I don't know how anyone can make any money on DD, I only keep it and do a drive every few weeks to remain active as a fall back.


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> As is typical with all apps they are inconsistent with their message. All their literature says acceptance rate does not matter, yet I've heard from drivers who were deactivated for low AR. A call to Driver Support told me you will be deactivated if you fall under 50% but you will get a warning. The next day I was talking to another driver and he showed me his phone, he was at 22%.
> 
> Regardless after driving GH, UE and DD it's perfectly clear to me that DD is the worst by far. In every market I have tried I constantly get $6 offers from fast food, they pay straight $3 where the other 2 pays time and miles as well. I don't know how anyone can make any money on DD, I only keep it and do a drive every few weeks to remain active as a fall back.


I am at 36% right now and have never been over 40%, so I guess it depends on other things like rating, cancellations and on time delivery but I know I have not been warned nor deactivated yet...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I am at 36% right now and have never been over 40%, so I guess it depends on other things like rating, cancellations and on time delivery but I know I have not been warned nor deactivated yet...


In US low acceptance rating won't lead you deactivation, used to be like that like 5 years ago.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I've delivered UE for about 1-1/2 years and feel the need to cherrypick deals in order to make decent money. I have no qualms whatsoever about turning down crappy deals. Wednesday night I was on my way home from an Amazon shift that took me 25-30 miles from home. I got about 15 deals offered to me by UE on the way home and TURNED EVERY SINGLE ONE DOWN. So my earnings for the day were strictly Amazon- not a single dollar earned from UE.
> 
> I am looking to start with Doordash very soon and was wondering if drivers are allowed to cherrypick like they are with UE. I totally get that I'm not an employee and can technically cherrypick all I want. But if I do 240 deliveries in 60 days as a new driver, I get a $150 bonus (62.5 cents per delivery is awful). But I would like the person who referred me to get their bonus, which I understand is something like $600.
> 
> ...


I've tried Uber, Lyft and now DD because I was attracted to their ipo's.

I don't know what cherrypick is all about, and not even sure CherryPick will yield any better result, financially.

My reasoning is simple, you're just a controlled object to replace the costly intelligent robots.

Regardless how one does one's pick, one simply can't outsmart an intelligent app..

One may cherrypick a market zone to start with, but you will end in a zone the app leads you to.

The best hope is to get paid to go back to your originating zone, home or destination(s).


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I am at 36% right now and have never been over 40%, so I guess it depends on other things like rating, cancellations and on time delivery but I know I have not been warned nor deactivated yet...


Yeah like I said their message is inconsistent and that is so annoying.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I've delivered UE for about 1-1/2 years and feel the need to cherrypick deals in order to make decent money. I have no qualms whatsoever about turning down crappy deals. Wednesday night I was on my way home from an Amazon shift that took me 25-30 miles from home. I got about 15 deals offered to me by UE on the way home and TURNED EVERY SINGLE ONE DOWN. So my earnings for the day were strictly Amazon- not a single dollar earned from UE.
> 
> I am looking to start with Doordash very soon and was wondering if drivers are allowed to cherrypick like they are with UE. I totally get that I'm not an employee and can technically cherrypick all I want. But if I do 240 deliveries in 60 days as a new driver, I get a $150 bonus (62.5 cents per delivery is awful). But I would like the person who referred me to get their bonus, which I understand is something like $600.
> 
> ...


Cherry picking on DD is not any different than on UE. You pick whatever make sense for you. My ratings page on DD looks like Christmas, and I like it this way.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> Cherry picking on DD is not any different than on UE. You pick whatever make sense for you. My ratings page on DD looks like Christmas, and I like it this way.
> 
> View attachment 571029


Have you ever questioned how that 2% was calculated?


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Have you ever questioned how that 2% was calculated?


Never crossed my mind. Declining 20 offers in a row will do it I guess. It actually flactuates during the week between 1%-15%. Yesterday offers on UE and GH were just better. Thats all there is to it.



ntcindetroit said:


> I've tried Uber, Lyft and now DD because I was attracted to their ipo's.
> 
> I don't know what cherrypick is all about, and not even sure CherryPick will yield any better result, financially.
> 
> ...


My cherrypick results are as follows:

1. I work on average 6 hours per day.
2. I always make $150 or more per day
3. My average earning per mile is $1.78, so I always drive less than 100 miles per day, usually between 80 and 90 miles.

There are plenty of opportunities, I choose them wisely by cherry picking.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rol


ntcindetroit said:


> Have you ever questioned how that 2% was calculated?


Rolling average of last 100 offers accepted/offered.



ntcindetroit said:


> I've tried Uber, Lyft and now DD because I was attracted to their ipo's.
> 
> I don't know what cherrypick is all about, and not even sure CherryPick will yield any better result, financially.
> 
> ...


Cherry picking is the art of choosing offers for how much you wanna get paid, how many miles you wanna drive, where you want to deliver and which situations you want to avoid.

Not as easy as it sounds but you learn with experience.

Cherry picking leads to sustained profitability.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Do you like dingleberries?


Dingleberries are pretty good with fava beans and a nice Chianti


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Dingleberries are pretty good with fava beans and a nice Chianti


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> In US low acceptance rating won't lead you deactivation, used to be like that like 5 years ago.


I believe that all gig companies had to drop any rules regarding acceptance rate because of a court case they lost around 2017/2018
Since we're independent contractors they can't force us to take work...


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

mrbeefy said:


> I believe that all gig companies had to drop any rules regarding acceptance rate because of a court case they lost around 2017/2018
> Since we're independent contractors they can't force us to take work...


1. Can't make sense out the first paragraph, maybe no discipline rules. "Top Dasher" is based on AR partially.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I've tried Uber, Lyft and now DD because I was attracted to their ipo's.
> 
> I don't know what cherrypick is all about, and not even sure CherryPick will yield any better result, financially.
> 
> ...


So... cherry picking? more like turdball dodging...

Well... in my market i can get sent 20-25 minutes away to drive to a ping that could be $3.00...

Or i can wait 5-10 minutes and get a ping that's 5-10 minutes away.

In this example i go from refusing a ping that's 20-25 minutes away to get a ping that i arrive at in 10-20 minutes instead. And chances are high that I WAS the closest driver to both pings.

Now let's look at doordash.

Do I accept a $3.00 door dash ping with no tip from 15 minutes away or do I hold out for a $5-10 ping from 5-10 minutes away? What if it's busy and I know it's only going to take 30-45 seconds to get another 10 pings, which I can ignore most of and grab the $10 pickup while ignoring 8-10 $3.00 pings that would take me LONGER TO DO then the $10 ping.

Yeah this is reality... a $3.00 mcdonalds ping will take me longer to do than a $10.00 Alehouse ping... because the Alehouse doesn't have a drive thru, and the orders are about triple the order amount from Mcdonalds and often have $5.00+ tips.

This isn't an exaggeration at all, this is REALITY.

Very rapidly cherry picking does pay off. Because there are pings that are worth your time, and those that _aren't_. With the tipping on the delivery apps this effect is MULTIPLIED, better tipping customers get their orders picked up from the store faster because _they tip_. The non tippers stay at McDonalds until it closes when a pile of orders gets tossed in the trash every night on Door dash/uber eats dime because no drivers will dick around for peanuts doing the crap runs.

I've talked to more than a few people who work at the fast food. The workers can basically eat for free because they know that there's orders that never get picked up and come closing time the store manager just calls up the app companies and cancels all the un picked up orders... They still get paid for them... it's not the restaurants fault that there's no dasher willing to take the order. Nor is it the customers fault. Nor is it the drivers fault, it's doordashes fault.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

W


TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA said:


> 1. Can't make sense out the first paragraph, maybe no discipline rules. "Top Dasher" is based on AR partially.


R u replying to me? What paragraph? 
If so acceptance rules I was referring to was back in 2017/2018 they might DEACTIVATE you or REQUIRE that you accept a certain number/percentage of requests for quests, etc. 
They had to drop any hard requirements for acceptance after the court case. 
There were many court cases brought about by drivers around that time...


----------

